# Avian-X Turkey Decoys



## Snook

Have heard a lot of "hype" about them. Ended up buying a strutter and two hens. Has anyone used them? I normally don't use decoys but figured I would give this set up a try in the fields using the Haint gobble call. 

Now for anybody interested in buying them Dicks has them on sale right now for the best prices I have seen anywhere!!!

Feeder/Breeder hen $59.99
Jake $79.99
Strutter $99.99

If you go to Internet under coupons.com you can find a Dicks coupon for $20 off $100. That's an additional $20 off. Coupon good till 4/16 in store purchases only. They will scan at the register. Makes it a deal that can't be beat!!!!


----------



## Bulldog1149

Last year I used the breeder hen for the first. Had never used a decoy before. 

I pulled a mature gobbler off three hens to it. 11" beard 1-1/8 spurs. I think I will use it again this year......


----------



## BuckeyeBob

I have used the Lookout and Breeder for the past two seasons and really like them. 2 years ago I had a hen come in and lay down next to the decoys for about an hour. They are very durable and realistic looking. I have had hen's that were with a tom come in to fight with the decoys and bring the tom right in. 

I have used other decoys over the years with good results, but it seems that once a bird (hen or tom) spots these decoys they can't resist. They helped me tag out in Ohio and WV in four weeks last year.


----------



## howdog

Called Dicks in Strongsville. Sale is over!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Minnowhead

Got mine in Cabelas bargain cave for $50


----------



## Snook

howdog said:


> Called Dicks in Strongsville. Sale is over!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just checked website.... Sale is back!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Or you could paint a bleach bottle brown and stick it on a stick. That would work too.


----------



## Shake-n-Bake

Looks like Dick's has them on sale on-line - and no shipping charge.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Just went to dicks and they don't have them on sale in-store. Only online so I went to gander mountain and they matched dicks online price of 59.99 so I didn't have to wait for it to be shipped.


----------



## Boss hog

Snook said:


> Have heard a lot of "hype" about them. Ended up buying a strutter and two hens. Has anyone used them? I normally don't use decoys but figured I would give this set up a try in the fields using the Haint gobble call.
> 
> Now for anybody interested in buying them Dicks has them on sale right now for the best prices I have seen anywhere!!!
> 
> Feeder/Breeder hen $59.99
> Jake $79.99
> Strutter $99.99
> 
> If you go to Internet under coupons.com you can find a Dicks coupon for $20 off $100. That's an additional $20 off. Coupon good till 4/16 in store purchases only. They will scan at the register. Makes it a deal that can't be beat!!!!


I have a jake and a hen I really like them used them for 3 years now


----------



## ducky152000

I have a jake and hen. no need to buy more than one hen or more than one jake. If you are going to buy one, buy the jake. a gobbler will walk right by the hen to size up or fight the jake. Great decoys. will not hunt without one if im hunting in open fields. realy dont need anything if your hunting in the woods.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Purchased a jake and hen for this year too try....cant wait for the season too start!!


----------



## Lowerider1029

Be careful if you use them on public land, not only do they bring in turkeys, but they also attract other hunters. Just a heads up !


----------



## Snook

As of yesterday Dicks had the Avian X hen decoys on sale for $59.99. Search around and you can probably find a coupon for $10 off of $50 purchase. If you can get them for $49.99 that's the best price I've ever seen.


----------



## RobFyl

They are lifelike to coyotes to lol


----------



## Scum_Frog

midway usa has them on sale right now for $54.99 with free shipping...i ordered more of them lol


----------



## Snook

RobFyl said:


> They are lifelike to coyotes to lol
> View attachment 207908


Nice! One less coyote to ravage the land!


----------

